# The U.S. Open



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 11, 2012)

starts this week at the olympic club in san francisco. who do you guys think is gonna win? i've got my money on Tiger. time for him to get back on track and that win at memorial had Tiger of old written all over it. tough course too.


----------



## KAL EL (Jun 11, 2012)

i say tiger or dustin johnson, he's back too.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 11, 2012)

tiger woods!!! he's the only one I know of so he must be great


----------



## welsh stoner (Jun 12, 2012)

Woods got to be favourite,outsider Westwood?


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 12, 2012)

vijay singh all the way!


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 16, 2012)

gonna be glued to the tv for moving day at the open. tiger has left all his rivals in the dust. should be fun to watch these 3 vets (woods, furyk, toms) take on eachother and the course.


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't wait for it to be over ...getting into and out of san fransisco is a bitch now. 
Damn traffic !


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 16, 2012)

17 year old doing well


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 16, 2012)

One of the +3 guys ( starting the 3rd round ) will win......Going to be a wild weekend there......tomorrows round the greens are going to be blazing fast. Should be good theatre !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 16, 2012)

It's beautiful out here today ....
Gonna make for some good overhead shots


----------



## BA142 (Jun 16, 2012)

Didn't see this thread till now, but my picks on Thursday morning were Tiger and Lee Westwood, and they are both in the mix....I think Ernie Els has a good chance of rallying from behind as well...but Jim and Graeme looked really solid today, and I think they will continue that tomorrow. If Tiger can make a few putts tomorrow he could make a run...but at 5 shots back it seems unlikely. The 17 year old has been really fun to watch! 

Believe it or not I actually played high school golf against one of the players in the field (Kyle Stanley) but he missed the cut at 10 over par. 


Should be one hell of a Sunday. I know they're going to move the tees up on 16 which should make the closing stretch very interesting....

My uncles have actually been down at the Olympic Club watching since Thursday afternoon  I'm jealous!


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 16, 2012)

that 17 year old beau hossler. i am quite jealous of the talent. he will be a star.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 17, 2012)

webb simpson coming out in the clutch.

looks like jim furyk took his 5 hour energy a little too early.


----------



## BA142 (Jun 17, 2012)

Great US Open as always, but very anti climatic IMO. Not a big Webb Simpson fan but he played a damn fine weekend (4 under) so I tip my cap to him, he really deserves this win.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 17, 2012)

BA142 said:


> Great US Open as always, but very anti climatic IMO. Not a big Webb Simpson fan but he played a damn fine weekend (4 under) so I tip my cap to him, he really deserves this win.


man did furyk fall apart. that drive on 16 was like something i would pull. lol. i was rooting for ernie down the stretch but he fell off on 15 and 16. mcdowell had a shot but just totally misread that put. simpson deserved it though. he played the best golf on the weekend.


----------



## PUFeNUF (Jun 17, 2012)

ya i called ernie to win it and literally he sank an eagle right after i said that LITERALLY. and then he fell apart lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;7z00nX1zqo4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=7z00nX1zqo4[/video]


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 18, 2012)

Webb Simpson out of know where !!


----------



## Po boy (Jun 18, 2012)

first tournament i've seen where the winner was under par. great one. i was wondering, who plays the course the remainder of the year? not many casual golfers would have the patience on such a difficult course.


----------



## ScoobyDoobyDoo (Jun 18, 2012)

Po boy said:


> first tournament i've seen where the winner was under par. great one. i was wondering, who plays the course the remainder of the year? not many casual golfers would have the patience on such a difficult course.


you mean "over" par...not under. 


the pros play from longer tee boxes, the rough is grown out longer, the fairways are narrowed, the greens are dried out to make them faster, and the pin positions are really hard. they will slowly bring the course back to normal over the next few weeks.

i got a chance to play bethpage back in 2002 right after the open. back then i was probably a 8 handicap. we played the tips just to see what it was like. i shot a 109 that i felt was pretty good actually. never seen a course that tough in my life. what the USGA does to these courses is unbelievable. when you see the pro's playing a course on TV it's nothing like what the public plays.


----------



## Po boy (Jun 19, 2012)

ScoobyDoobyDoo said:


> you mean "over" par...not under.
> 
> 
> the pros play from longer tee boxes, the rough is grown out longer, the fairways are narrowed, the greens are dried out to make them faster, and the pin positions are really hard. they will slowly bring the course back to normal over the next few weeks.
> ...


thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## BA142 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dunno who that's directed towards but i'm a 3 handicap so U can suck my dick


----------



## BA142 (Jun 25, 2012)

This is a US Open thread hoebag get that gay shit out of here


----------

